# Score!?



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Just came across this on Craigslist
http://waterloo.craigslist.org/zip/1177736565.html
I'm thinking I could use it for my cemetery fence and get rid of the PVC one!

I e-mailed them and asked if it was still available.

Only problem I see with it is how the fence panels are attached to the posts... I'm pretty sure they are welded and I'm not sure how I could take them apart every year.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

That's going to be a bit of work digging out the posts... but if you're willing to do the work, that's a decent find.

I could see cutting the fence at every post - leave one side attached to the post, cut the other side. Then weld or use a metal drill bit to drill holes that could have screws in them so the cut part of the fence could fit over the screws sticking out... if that makes any sense. 

I'm sure someone has a better idea.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Thats a pretty interesting potential score. My first thought was to try to mount brackets to my columns that the fence set down into .... you would have to have short columns between each section, but it might work, and take less time to install/take down.

Let us know how it comes out...


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

That would be great but its aluminum and may not last long. By that I mean the scrapers will be after it.


----------



## Merlyn67 (Nov 30, 2008)

Aluminum fencing is usually bolted to the posts. So you would have to unbolt the panels from the posts and then dig out the posts. Hopefully they are not over 2 feet in the ground.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Merlyn67 said:


> Aluminum fencing is usually bolted to the posts. So you would have to unbolt the panels from the posts and then dig out the posts. Hopefully they are not over 2 feet in the ground.


Or start by taking the panels, and "come back later for the posts", then omit step 2


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

yank em outta the ground with a truck


----------



## Merlyn67 (Nov 30, 2008)

MotelSixx, thought of that after I posted.
scream1973 has a great idea, just make sure the chain you use is strong enough to do the job. You don't want to be dodging a broken chain flying at you under tension.


----------

